# Outline of HGVC Elite Benefits



## 2travelinggoatz (Nov 1, 2018)

That is it?  They really don't even _try _to make it worth the $$$$ to achieve 14,000 points.  Goodness.  

https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/club-membership/elite/benefits


----------



## brp (Nov 1, 2018)

Didn't need to look there. We could have (and already have ) told you that!

Cheers.


----------



## dayooper (Nov 1, 2018)

But it’s called elite! It HAS to be worth it!


----------



## 2travelinggoatz (Nov 1, 2018)

brp said:


> Didn't need to look there. We could have (and already have ) told you that!
> 
> Cheers.



LOL!!!  So true....  I guess I was hoping?


----------



## Cyberc (Nov 2, 2018)

Well maybe the "thinking" is that if you decide that you must own at least 14.000 points then we (HGVC) would like to add a little (very very tiny) benefit on top.


----------



## tombanjo (Nov 2, 2018)

That's 14K ***developer*** points, not resale market points....


----------



## brp (Nov 2, 2018)

tombanjo said:


> That's 14K ***developer*** points, not resale market points....



Indeed. We own more than 14K points...resale points. When we go to W. 57th they now call us Elite, but I'm sure that we wouldn't really get any of the defined Elite benefits in the real world.

Cheers.


----------



## hurnik (Nov 2, 2018)

What's even more shocking/surprising is the amount of people on the FB group that are "elite is *so* worth it", LOL!
They probably pay full MSRP for cars as well.  

I've always wondered what the "cheapest" Developer cost would be to get Elite (depends on which level of Elite, I know).


----------



## Panina (Nov 2, 2018)

tombanjo said:


> That's 14K ***developer*** points, not resale market points....


When I recently purchased a resale Florida affiliate, I did check out resales from the agent at the resort and was told ( as I was told by another last year)  if I purchased from the resort agent the points from them they would count towards elite.  

This particular sale the price was closer then most, within $1200,  but I chose to save the $ versus having points towards elite.


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Nov 2, 2018)

Well, I am one of those suckers. I have 24000 points purchased from Hilton, making it Elite Plus. It’s not that much different than Elite. At each level, they push the next tier up. Elite Premier (34000 points) allows use of Registry Collection in which you can use your club points for nicer (than RCI) resorts at Disney (like Aulani) and other similar companies. 

Sean


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 2, 2018)

Smclaugh99 said:


> Well, I am one of those suckers. I have 24000 points purchased from Hilton, making it Elite Plus. It’s not that much different than Elite. At each level, they push the next tier up. Elite Premier (34000 points) allows use of Registry Collection in which you can use your club points for nicer (than RCI) resorts at Disney (like Aulani) and other similar companies.
> 
> Sean



I seem to recall that you got this via an affiliate resale broker in Scotland at a discount?

How expensive and available are the Registry Collection units?  I looked at some of the Villas of Distinction offered via the Elite portal and some were 14k points a night!  Perhaps because we are lowly non-elites?

LoL, one of the properties thought we were elite and we got the welcome cookies. Had we actually paid for elite, the cost per cookie would be quite expensive!


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Nov 2, 2018)

Nope - my trail of points is interesting (and expensive).

2010 - bought 3750 (gold) at West 57th
2011 - upgrade to 5250 (Platinum) at West 57th
2015 - “upgrade” to 14,400 Kings Land (fixed New Years) and became Elite
2016 - bought back into W57 with gold week 3750
2018 - “upgraded” 18,100 points to 24,000 at Hilton Club NYC. Now Elite Plus
We love NYC and travel there 2-3x per year and should have stayed pat with Platinum week at W57. Immediately regretted Kings Land as it was then not easy to book into W57. That’s why I bought gold week (after being told ALL my points could be used at W57). Then they changed to separate By Hilton Club points and I needed a way to use my points in NYC (outside the 44day window). We need multiple rooms or 2bedroom so HCNY works well. 

Sean


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 2, 2018)

@Smclaugh99 My apologies, I mixed you up with another Tugger. IMHO I would be very mad at the rep that sold you Kingsland. Perhaps they noticed that you were an elite plus that had paid into the system and let your incredible W57 deal pass ROFR as Karmic payback. 

BTW...we love NYC too. Cannot wait to go back as we just added a few more activity ideas for next time.


----------



## brp (Nov 2, 2018)

Smclaugh99 said:


> That’s why I bought gold week (after being told ALL my points could be used at W57). Then they changed to separate By Hilton Club points and I needed a way to use my points in NYC (outside the 44day window).
> Sean



The reality is that it was never supposed to be allowed to use non-bHC points for bHC. It just worked that way because points where in a common tool. Unfortunately the fixed that loophole.

Cheers.


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Nov 2, 2018)

brp said:


> The reality is that it was never supposed to be allowed to use non-bHC points for bHC. It just worked that way because points where in a common tool. Unfortunately the fixed that loophole.
> 
> Cheers.


Yes - I don’t blame them for separating the points, especially as someone who paid retail for the points (twice). It was just annoying that the sales person used the loophole to encourage the sale. I know - his lips were moving . 

Sean


----------



## Nomad420 (Nov 2, 2018)

OK so now I'm confused.  I own at HCNY and have 5k points.  Now let's say I buy another 5K points retail at, let's just say a Vegas property, the 5K points purchases in Vegas can't be used the same way in NYC that I now use my current 5k points from HCNY??  If it is any consolation to Smclaugh99  I have also been told by HGVC sales reps trying to sell me (in Vegas) that I could as well.  I know there are 44 day booking issues  but I thought as an owner that didn't apply as "points are points" (that's exactly what the sales rep said).


----------



## dayooper (Nov 2, 2018)

Nomad420 said:


> OK so now I'm confused.  I own at HCNY and have 5k points.  Now let's say I buy another 5K points retail at, let's just say a Vegas property, the 5K points purchases in Vegas can't be used the same way in NYC that I now use my current 5k points from HCNY??  If it is any consolation to Smclaugh99  I have also been told by HGVC sales reps trying to sell me (in Vegas) that I could as well.  I know there are 44 day booking issues  but I thought as an owner that didn't apply as "points are points" (that's exactly what the sales rep said).



I could be very wrong here, but my understanding is that the only points you can book at bHC resorts before the 44 day window are those that are in the bHC bucket. Once the 44 day hits, you can book with regular HGVC points. Otherwise, people would buy the smallest amount of bHC points and purchase regular HGVC points (maybe even resale, oh the horror) and HGVC would be out a bunch of money. From a business and marketing standpoint, I completely understand it. From a member point, I understand the frustration too.


----------



## GT75 (Nov 2, 2018)

Nomad420 said:


> Now let's say I buy another 5K points retail at, let's just say a Vegas property, the 5K points purchases in Vegas can't be used the same way in NYC that I now use my current 5k points from HCNY??



Correct, HGV separated the HGVC and bHC points into separate buckets and closed that loophole.   This post - here -  has more information.


----------



## brp (Nov 2, 2018)

Nomad420 said:


> OK so now I'm confused.  I own at HCNY and have 5k points.  Now let's say I buy another 5K points retail at, let's just say a Vegas property, the 5K points purchases in Vegas can't be used the same way in NYC that I now use my current 5k points from HCNY??  If it is any consolation to Smclaugh99  I have also been told by HGVC sales reps trying to sell me (in Vegas) that I could as well.  I know there are 44 day booking issues  but I thought as an owner that didn't apply as "points are points" (that's exactly what the sales rep said).



Nope. Was never supposed to be that way (so they were simply lying). It did work that way when all the points went into one bucket. Now they go into two buckets. And they do a frightfully good job of bucket management.

Cheers.


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Nov 2, 2018)

Nomad420 said:


> OK so now I'm confused.  I own at HCNY and have 5k points.  Now let's say I buy another 5K points retail at, let's just say a Vegas property, the 5K points purchases in Vegas can't be used the same way in NYC that I now use my current 5k points from HCNY??  If it is any consolation to Smclaugh99  I have also been told by HGVC sales reps trying to sell me (in Vegas) that I could as well.  I know there are 44 day booking issues  but I thought as an owner that didn't apply as "points are points" (that's exactly what the sales rep said).



To make it extra confusing, if you own 5k HCNY points, those points can be used anywhere. However, if you own other points elsewhere, you can use them within 44day window at By Hilton Club properties, but you can NEVER use those at HCNY. Remember, Hilton Club is a club-within-a-club, so only HCNY points can be used there. 

Sean


----------



## Nomad420 (Nov 3, 2018)

Smclaugh99 said:


> To make it extra confusing, if you own 5k HCNY points, those points can be used anywhere. However, if you own other points elsewhere, you can use them within 44day window at By Hilton Club properties, but you can NEVER use those at HCNY. Remember, Hilton Club is a club-within-a-club, so only HCNY points can be used there.
> 
> Sean


OMG did I get sold a bill of goods!!!  Yes I bought several years ago apparently before the "loop hole" was closed and was obviously never told of what the future would be.  I am going to call about the NEVER using HGVC points at HCNY, this was clearly NOT was I was told.  This was definitely a bait and switch deal if this is indeed true!  My plan had been, just as others implied, was to by additional properties resale and pretty much use the points in NYC (I already have a Hawaii property).  Well this certainly changes things if true.


----------



## dayooper (Nov 3, 2018)

Nomad420 said:


> OMG did I get sold a bill of goods!!!  Yes I bought several years ago apparently before the "loop hole" was closed and was obviously never told of what the future would be.  I am going to call about the NEVER using HGVC points at HCNY, this was clearly NOT was I was told.  This was definitely a bait and switch deal if this is indeed true!  My plan had been, just as others implied, was to by additional properties resale and pretty much use the points in NYC (I already have a Hawaii property).  Well this certainly changes things if true.



Lips moving . . . If it’s not in writing, it’s not happening. I believe you can buy into bHC properties resale and they get put into the bHC bucket. Those deeds are a fair amount more expensive, but that possibility is there.


----------



## Nomad420 (Nov 3, 2018)

dayooper said:


> Lips moving . . . If it’s not in writing, it’s not happening. I believe you can buy into bHC properties resale and they get put into the bHC bucket. Those deeds are a fair amount more expensive, but that possibility is there.


Yes you can but as you said those points/deeds are definitely pricey.  I bought into HCNY basically when it was brand new and in fact they said the opposite to me that "points are points" and "now that I own in NYC I can go out and buy elsewhere".  Never adding the fact that in the future I could not use the HGVC points at my home property!  I would have bought at 57th St. had I known that fact, I was actually looking at both properties but the HCNY ease of booking was appealing to me as at the time my wife worked in NYC.  Personally the 57th St. property I feel is nicer anyway.  Well I will call and verify but if this is indeed the case I won't have any problem at the future "owners update" that I recently signed up for.  In fact they will be speaking with a very angry owner who they will probably will want to get out the door ASAP.  I won't be buying any more Hilton properties resale or direct that's for sure after this debacle!!


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Nov 3, 2018)

I get your frustration, but owning at HCNY does have some perks. Since only owners can book there, the competition for reservations is much less.  And they have very spacious 2bedroom units (comes in handy if you are looking to rent it out to ‘family’ to help with MF).  The points can be converted at any amount, at any time to HHonors at 50:1 (yes, It would be foolish to do so). By Hilton Club properties let you convert 50:1 but the entire allotment of your points to do so. No other properties have such flexibility.  Because the HCNY points are so valuable/expensive, I would not recommend using those at any other property besides HCNY. 

Sean


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 3, 2018)

Smclaugh99 said:


> To make it extra confusing, if you own 5k HCNY points, those points can be used anywhere. However, if you own other points elsewhere, you can use them within 44day window at By Hilton Club properties, but you can NEVER use those at HCNY. Remember, Hilton Club is a club-within-a-club, so only HCNY points can be used there.
> 
> Sean



I hadn't thought of this limitation for HCNY. Although the ease of short notice reservation is nice, if you are out of HCNY points, then you are stuck unless you use open season which is not cheap.

It sounds like W57 offers the best trade off of both worlds: Owner only reservations to 45 days instead of 60 days for Residences and District, plus if you are short on points you can still use your regular HGVC points within 44 days if there is availability. We used Vegas club points instead of bHC points on part of a recent visit that we planned on short notice within the 44 day window. Of course it helped that it was not high season to get the availability and we only needed a studio. W57 also has lower MF than HCNY and Residences too.  Biggest problem with W57 is that there are no 2 bdrm units and no washer/dryers on site.  However I believe none of the NYC properties have laundry - wash and folds around the block but takes planning to drop off and pick up during business hours.


----------



## Nomad420 (Nov 3, 2018)

Smclaugh99 said:


> I get your frustration, but owning at HCNY does have some perks. Since only owners can book there, the competition for reservations is much less.  And they have very spacious 2bedroom units (comes in handy if you are looking to rent it out to ‘family’ to help with MF).  The points can be converted at any amount, at any time to HHonors at 50:1 (yes, It would be foolish to do so). By Hilton Club properties let you convert 50:1 but the entire allotment of your points to do so. No other properties have such flexibility.  Because the HCNY points are so valuable/expensive, I would not recommend using those at any other property besides HCNY.
> 
> Sean


I know that 57th St. is also a 50:1 conversion as well.  As you said even at that rate give what changes have occurred in the HH program it is still a bit of a sucker's deal.  I just confirmed with my brother that he cannot book AT ALL at HCNY being a current owner at 57th.  He said that in fact they tried to get him to trade into HCNY but for MORE dollars per point and denied the offer.  To me, and others can chime in, it seems that if you want NYC you should only buy at the The Residence or 57th IF you plan on or already own other HGVC properties.  The only good news is that it appears the resale value is pretty good so that after I use my already banked points (of course in NYC) I could dump it.   I spoke with a HGVC representative and they said the change in point use was about 2 years ago so that was indeed after my purchase.  Going to see if my original contract says anything, perhaps I am "grandfathered"  in so that I can use other points here but I seriously doubt that.  Thanks for your input and any other suggestions at this point will be taken gratefully.


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Nov 3, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I hadn't thought of this limitation for HCNY. Although the ease of short notice reservation is nice, if you are out of HCNY points, then you are stuck unless you use open season which is not cheap.
> 
> It sounds like W57 offers the best trade off of both worlds: Owner only reservations to 45 days instead of 60 days for Residences and District, plus if you are short on points you can still use your regular HGVC points within 44 days if there is availability. We used Vegas club points instead of bHC points on part of a recent visit that we planned on short notice within the 44 day window. Of course it helped that it was not high season to get the availability and we only needed a studio. W57 also has lower MF than HCNY and Residences too.  Biggest problem with W57 is that there are no 2 bdrm units and no washer/dryers on site.  However I believe none of the NYC properties have laundry - wash and folds around the block but takes planning to drop off and pick up during business hours.



Well you can always borrow from future HCNY points if you run out during the year.  At no extra charge 

Sean


----------



## brp (Nov 3, 2018)

Nomad420 said:


> I just confirmed with my brother that he cannot book AT ALL at HCNY being a current owner at 57th.



I can confirm that as well. I can book everything but HCNY.



Nomad420 said:


> To me, and others can chime in, it seems that if you want NYC you should only buy at the The Residence or 57th IF you plan on or already own other HGVC properties.  The only good news is that it appears the resale value is pretty good so that after I use my already banked points (of course in NYC) I could dump it.



Agreed. We used to own at HCNY. We sold it back to HGVC when they wanted to convert the contract types, and then bought W. 57th resale. The restrictions were nevr a problem as we would only have used the points at HCNY, so that was not the issue. W. 57th is just a consierably superior product.




Nomad420 said:


> I spoke with a HGVC representative and they said the change in point use was about 2 years ago so that was indeed after my purchase.  Going to see if my original contract says anything, perhaps I am "grandfathered"  in so that I can use other points here but I seriously doubt that.  Thanks for your input and any other suggestions at this point will be taken gratefully.



Certainly look, but I can pretty much guarantee that you will not find anything. Despite what you were told, this was *never* the intent for the mix of bHC and HGVC points and only worked by loophole. It was not a change in policy, it was a change in the accounting and the website.

I was happy for several years to be able to use all of our Vegas points at W. 57th at 9 months. But I knew full well that I was (happily) scamming the system.
Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 3, 2018)

At least at HCNY and Residences you get daily housekeeping and there is no <4 day housekeeping fee like W57.

Does HCNY have All Inclusive reservations? To me this is a huge value of owning NYC that only 32k Elites enjoy.


----------



## Nomad420 (Nov 3, 2018)

brp said:


> Agreed. We used to own at HCNY. We sold it back to HGVC when they wanted to convert the contract types, and then bought W. 57th resale. The restrictions were nevr a problem as we would only have used the points at HCNY, so that was not the issue. W. 57th is just a consierably superior product.



Yes I agree,  I like the 57th property better than HCNY as well.  Interestingly in the three years I have never stayed at HCNY, I have been using the bonus points,  traded one years points in for HH, and currently banked/saved points to next year.  However I have stayed several times now at 57th st. as the bonus points could be used there and also I think I did burn some HCNY points there.  Hence I know the property pretty well.  

Just curious what do you mean by convert the contract types, what happened?  Did you buy preconstruction?  I bought just after construction and the agent that sold me is no longer there, no surprise with that. As I mentioned they wanted to transfer my brothers property at 57th to HCNY but her refused, he also bought just after but not preconstruction.


----------



## brp (Nov 3, 2018)

Nomad420 said:


> Just curious what do you mean by convert the contract types, what happened?  Did you buy preconstruction?  I bought just after construction and the agent that sold me is no longer there, no surprise with that. As I mentioned they wanted to transfer my brothers property at 57th to HCNY but her refused, he also bought just after but not preconstruction.



The contract we had at HCNY had an expiration date (don't remember what it was). They have now changed to the "in perpetuity" type and they wanted to buy back all of our type to resell.

Cheers.


----------



## JohnPaul (Nov 3, 2018)

We are fortunate to have Prestige Platinum benefits with Vacation Internationale even though much of our ownership is resale (long story).  At that level, it's one of the few elite programs with what I consider real benefits.

10% additional points (Prestige Points) with no MF
50% off points cost for reservations within 60 days.
Bonus time at 40 days instead of 15.
Half off bonus time - so $45 per night for a two bedroom unit.
Hot weeks at 100 days out at 50% off - 2 bedroom unit for $250 for a week (internal exchange program)
Ability to do Advanced Reservation Waitlist (request 390 days from checkout vs normal 365 days from check in) for $20 vs $200
Prioritized room prep for arrivals.
Early check in/late checkout when possible.
50% off point rental
Extra year of points saving.

With that perspective I have a hard time getting excited about most of the other elite benefit offers I see.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 4, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> At least at HCNY and Residences you get daily housekeeping and there is no <4 day housekeeping fee like W57.
> 
> Does HCNY have All Inclusive reservations? To me this is a huge value of owning NYC that only 32k Elites enjoy.



What do you mean by "All Inclusive Reservations".  I didn't know that any of the Hilton Resorts had All Inclusive "benefits" like those in Mexico and part of Caribbean.  Also, I didn't know anything about the 32K Elite Benefits.


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Nov 4, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> What do you mean by "All Inclusive Reservations".  I didn't know that any of the Hilton Resorts had All Inclusive "benefits" like those in Mexico and part of Caribbean.  Also, I didn't know anything about the 32K Elite Benefits.


“All Inclusive Reservations” mean that there are no reservation or booking fees at any time. It is available to owners of some bHC properties and is a set annual fee. But when booking is $69 and you are making multiple reservations per year, it makes sense. 

Sean


----------



## Cyberc (Nov 4, 2018)

Smclaugh99 said:


> “All Inclusive Reservations” mean that there are no reservation or booking fees at any time. It is available to owners of some bHC properties and is a set annual fee. But when booking is $69 and you are making multiple reservations per year, it makes sense.
> 
> Sean



Yes we pay an additional $120 for AI which includes unlimited bookings with no fees, booking over the phone at no fee. We also have a dedicated phone number for reservation( not that I know it)

Wonder if bHC members at the district also enjoy these benefits?


----------



## brp (Nov 4, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> Yes we pay an additional $120 for AI which includes unlimited bookings with no fees, booking over the phone at no fee.



To add a bit more to this- the "no booking fees" applies both to bHC reservations as well as regular HGVC reservations.

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 4, 2018)

Smclaugh99 said:


> “All Inclusive Reservations” mean that there are no reservation or booking fees at any time. It is available to owners of some bHC properties and is a set annual fee. But when booking is $69 and you are making multiple reservations per year, it makes sense.
> 
> Sean


Wow, I wish I could get that for HGVC.  With 34,600 points I spend more for reservation fees than $120 even though I am Elite.  So I would go for it.


----------



## rdw95 (Nov 5, 2018)

We had 10,000 points, and looked into the HGV Resales in SW Florida.  We got a summer week at Tortuga for 5K through the HGV Resale office there, and that put us over the amount for Elete.  It took a couple of calls to get it sorted out as originally the home office said that we bought "resale", but we let them know it was through one of the three HGV authorized resale offices (2 in SW Florida, 1 in Scotland) that counted toward HGV ownership.  The contacted us back and now it is up on the site.  Plus - we chose a summer week in Florida even though we live just outside Orlando as we can pack up the car and go - no airlines, etc.


----------



## Nomad420 (Nov 5, 2018)

Smclaugh99 said:


> “All Inclusive Reservations” mean that there are no reservation or booking fees at any time. It is available to owners of some bHC properties and is a set annual fee. But when booking is $69 and you are making multiple reservations per year, it makes sense.
> 
> Sean


FWIW, I vaguely remember being told that I have that option but I have not pulled the trigger on that deal as I am not booking that many stays annually at my HGVC properties.  I can't remember what the set annual fee was but can inquire for those that may be curious.  At this point I am still reeling from the fact that I can't book at HCNY with virtually any other HGVC property points.  My next "up-date" meeting will be interesting to be sure.


----------



## brp (Nov 5, 2018)

Nomad420 said:


> FWIW, I vaguely remember being told that I have that option but I have not pulled the trigger on that deal as I am not booking that many stays annually at my HGVC properties.  I can't remember what the set annual fee was but can inquire for those that may be curious.



As posted above it's $120 above Club Dues. It pays for itself on the second reservation.

Cheers.


----------



## Nomad420 (Nov 6, 2018)

brp said:


> As posted above it's $120 above Club Dues. It pays for itself on the second reservation.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks much brp, I assume that applies to HCNY or is that "carved out" as well.   As of now I book two HGVC trips a year so it is probably a wash for me anyhow.


----------

